# 2013 Matagorda "BIG 5" Offshore Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

New for the 2013 Offshore Tournament Season is the Matagorda "BIG 5" Offshore Tournament. Here are the details:

Matagorda "BIG 5" Offshore Tournament
Poco Playa Resturant,Bar and Village
Matagorda Harbor, Matagorda Texas
August 2-3, 2013

August 2-Registration/Calcutta/Captains meeting 
August 3- Tournament Day

Boats can depart from the following ports:
Matagorda
Sargent
Freeport
Port O Connor
Galveston

Entry fee- $200 if recieved before July 29th
Late Entry fee- $250 if recieved after July 29th

CALCUTTA PAYS 1st thru 3rd: 100% payback
5 fish of your choice from the following fish categories
(Kingfish-Ling-Dolphin-Barracuda-Wahoo-Blackfin Tuna) More than one fish of the same species can be weighed as long as no game laws are violated)

Calcutta Insurance: $150 per boat

Side Pots: 100% payback- Pays 1st and 2nd place- 60%-40%
$100 each boat

Ling
Kingfish
Dolphin
Barracuda
Wahoo
Grouper
Lady Angler


Junior Angler is no fee!

BIG THANKS TO THE FOLLOWING SPONSORS/DONORS:

Poco Playa Resturant Bar and Village- $1000
Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales- $500
Busha Boat Works- $500
Gary Belvin Family-$1000
Mike Rizzuto- $500
Jeromy Turner and Family-$500
Planet Ford- $500
Don Davis Dealerships-$500
C & D Enterprises-$500

This added cash will be added to the side pots!!!

Wet Sounds Marine Audio
Brute Outdoors
Ocean-Tamer Marine Grade Bean Bags
Tuf-Line Braid
Rigid Industries LED Lighting
JB Offshore Tackle
Yeti Coolers
Pelagic Gear
American Rodsmiths
Savage High Perfromance Custom Rods and Reels
Star Brite Marine Care Products

We will be sending out tournament brochures soon. If you have requested a tournament brochure from us in the past, we should have your mailing address. If not sure, send me a pm with your mailing address and I will send you one.

We will have brocuhures at the Houston Boat Show.

We will be adding additional information from time to time.

Thanks and looking forward to a great season!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Boat show*

We will have tournament brochures at the Houston Boat Show at the following booths:

Millennium Marine Custom Aluminum Products
Charter Lakes Marine Insurance
Russelure
Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales

See y'all there tomorrow


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

For those who view 2cool but are not a member here, you can request tournament brochures through our charter website under contact us at www.matagordasportfishing.com. Please include which tournament and your mailing address.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Had alot of non 2cool members who view this site message me through our website. Please remember to include your mailing address when you send me a message, some have not. www.matagordasportfishing.com

Also, remember we have tournament brochures at the Houston Boat Show also.


----------



## Hube (Jul 6, 2006)

Maybe NMFS will come up with a new season for one of those calcutta fish and you can move that Grouper up there!!!

-Hube


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Haha, I bet yall would like that.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

I would like to say thanks to the following sponsors who allowed us to place our tournament brochures at thier booths at the Houston Boat Show. The response was outstanding. From the response, we should have an excellent tournament season coming up.

MILLENNIUM MARINE CUSTOM ALUMINUM PRODUCTS
RUSSELURE
CHARTER LAKES MARINE INSURANCE
TEXAS SPORTFISHING AND YACHT SALES
LMC MARINE CENTERS


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Visit www.pocoplaya.com for details on the calcutta/captains meeting location in Matagorda.

We will be sending out brochures soon.

PM if you need one with your mailing address.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Sponsorship*

Anyone wishing to become a sponsor/donor to this offshore tournament, please send me a PM here. We are printing our 2nd round of tournament brochures late next week to be mailed out to our list of past anglers.

You can donate products or you can be a side pot sponsor with a cash sponsorship. This cash is paid directly to the winner on the side pot you wish to sponsor.

PM me for more details on sponsorship options.

Thanks!


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

Can't wait...The women wouldnt let me kill the deer so I will get to catch some fish!


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

Can't wait gonna bring in 5 cudas lol


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

HaHa- Whatever it takes to win. Yall are the Barracuda kings! Won alot of $$$$ in 2012 with them.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures going out*

Tournament brochures will be sent out at this weeks end. Make sure you contact us if you want a tournament brochure mailed to you. If you already have recieved a tournament brochure in the past years, we already have your address. If you are not sure, send me a pm with your mailing address and I will make sure you get one.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We will be out in Matagorda this weekend to distribute tournament brochures to businesses there. If you around Matagorda, stop by any of the businesses down there and pick up one of the brochures.

Mail outs will be going out also...


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Lets not forget another great sponsor. Coolergraphics.com is a local 2cool member who makes and designs some great t-shirts and koozies. Jeromey came up with a great design for the 2012 MBC and is working on another design for the 2013 Tournaments already.

www.coolergraphics.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Follow the Matagorda BIG 5 Offshore Tournament on facebook

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Matag...-Tournament-Series/119878588056723?ref=stream


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brute Outdoors*

Lets welcome Brute Outdoors as a sponsor of the Matagorda BIG 5 Offshore Tournament. Brute has some rugged and top quality coolers that are tough for marine use and holds ice a long time.

www.bruteoutdoors.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tuf-Line*

Lets welcome back TUF-LINE Braid as a sponsor for 2013. Tuf-Line makes some strong braided line. We have used Tuf-Line for the past 3 years with never an issue with breakoffs.

www.tuf-line.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*American Rodsmiths*

The folks from American Rodsmiths have been a long time sponsor of our offshore tournaments. Thank yall again for the continued support in 2013.

www.americanrodsmiths.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Ocean Tamer Bean Bags*

Back again for 2013 is OCEAN TAMER MARINE GRADE BEAN BAGS. Ocean Tamer makes the best quality bean bag chairs that there is. We have had ours for the past 3 years and they are still in great shape with no probels what so ever.

www.ocean-tamer.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Several folks have inquired when they will recieve tournament brochures who requested them via mail/email. I dont want to leave last minute sponsors name off the tournament brochures. We have recieved some more sponsors this week and their names are being printed on the brochures tomorrow.

My plans are to have the brochures mailed out within a week.

If you would like a brochure mailed to you or emailed to you, please P.M me your mailing address. If your not a member of 2cool and want a brochure, send me a email through our offshore charter contact us page @ www.matagordasportfishing.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor*

Lets welcome TAMARA OSINA D.D.S as a sponsor of the 2013 Matagorda BIG 5 Offshore Tournament. TAMARA OSINA D.D.S is a $1000 side pot sponsor. That is $1000 ADDED CASH to a side pot.

If you live in the Richmond/Rosenburg area, please give TAMARA OSINA D.D.S a call. Lets support who supports us!

www.osinadds.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

Tournament brochures will be sent out this Monday. 2nd round will be sent out the end of next week.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

We will have tournament brochures for each tournament at the following vendors booths at the Houston Fishing Show:

CHARTER LAKES MARINE INSURANCE

MILLENNIUM MARINE CUSTOM ALUMINUM PRODUCTS

RUSSELURE

SNAPPER SLAPPER/HOOKS PLUS

SAVAGE CUSTOM RODS AND REELS

Thanks to them for allowing us to place them there


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

Another pile of tournament brochures going out today!

I can also email you a brochure if you like.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

Everyone who requested a tournament brochure and those who have fished this tournament before should have recieved a tournament brochure by now in the mail.

Anyone else who needs a brochure sent to them who hasnt got thiers yet please PM me your mailing or email address and I will get one to you.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

I was looking into this tournament and already got a brochure. The thing that is keeping me from making plans at this point is that i'm not familiar with Matagorda's waterways and have heard that the jetties can be difficult to navigate. I would most likely leave from POC because my boat is there. Is it advisable to actually go to matagorda and get familiar with the waterways prior or can getting some GPS coordinates solve that issue? Just looking for insight.

Thanks


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

The old jetties were hard to navigate. You shouldn't have any problems now.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Like Cat Tales said, the old jetties were hard to navigate. The new jetties are no problem what so ever. Deep and wider.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

cool. thanks guys.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Star Brite Marine Products*

Welcome STAR BRITE MARINE CARE PRODUCTS as a sponsor of the 2013 Matagorda Big 5 Offshore Tournament.

STAR BRITE makes the best marine care products there is like Star Tron Fuel Treatment.

www.starbrite.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

I have had a couple of teams ask a question in regards to the Big 5 calcutta format. Each team can weigh in ANY of the 5 fish listed as the calcutta fish. Here is an example:

1 Kingfish and 4 Dolphin
5 Kingfish
5 ling
1 Wahoo,1 Kingfish, 1 ling, 2 Barracuda


You are allowed to weigh in more than 1 species as long as it does not violate any game laws pertaining to the bag limit/number of people on the boat.

Here is a list of the calcutta fish:

Kingfish
Ling
Dolphin
Wahoo
Barracuda
Blackfin Tuna


Thanks !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Big Thanks to DON SAVAGE from Savage High Performance Rods for again being a supporter of Texas Offshore Tournaments. Don has been a supporter from the very first offshore tournament we had years ago. Don makes the best custom rods around and im proud to call him my friend.

Thanks Don !

www.high-performance-rods.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*JB Offshore Tackle*

Jeff Butera, owner of JB OFFSHORE TACKLE once again is a sponsor of Texas Offshore Tournaments. Jeff makes QUALITY OFFSHORE TACKLE that I personally use on our charter boat. Quality components at a fair price.

Visit www.jboffshoretackle.com and buy some ready made rigs and save some time.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

You can pay now with a credit card. From early entry fees, Calcutta payments, raffle tickets, t- shirts, side pots, etc we offer teams the convenience of paying with a credit card.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Spooled up Sportfishing*

My longtime friend David Markham with SPOOLED UP SPORTFISHING has joined us as a sponsor of the BIG 5.

SPOOLED UP SPORTFISHING is a local business and they are a 2cool sponsor as well.

www.spooledupsportfishing.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Dont forget about this one. We will have tournament brochures at the Sargent Crab Trap Offshore Tournament this weekend.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Next up, BIG 5 Offshore. PM if you need a brochure mailed or emailed


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Lodging*

Don't wait until its too late. Reserve your lodging with FULL STRINGER REALTY and LAS PALMAS LODGE in Matagorda.

www.fullstringerrealty.com

www.laspalmaslodge.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Remember to add your email or mailing address when you request a tournament brochure. Getting a lot of send me a brochure request, but no address.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Early Entry*

Don't forget to mail us your early entry for a $50 savings. Have to receive it by next Monday, July 29th.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Looking good !!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*1 week to go*

One week to go. Tomorrow is the last day for early entry and $50 off.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Rental*

Had a couple of teams call and see if we knew of any places to stay this weekend in Matagorda. If you haven't got a place to stay yet, better hurry. I have been told that Full Stringer Realty has all their rentals full for the weekend.

Looking good !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Couple days away!!!!


Have been getting calls about the BIG 5 Calcutta fish:

5 Fish of your choice:

KINGFISH
LING
DOLPHIN
BLACKFIN TUNA
BARRACUDA
WAHOO

Example:

2- Kingfish and 3-Ling
3- Dolphin and 2 -Kingfish
4- Wahoo and 1 -Ling
5- Barracuda
5 -Kingfish

Etc

Grouper and Amberjack is NOT part of the big 5. They are side pots!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

One day to go.....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Registration opens today from 4pm til 7pm at Poco Playa in Matagorda .


----------



## sweetbaby (Aug 14, 2005)

What time is weigh-in, an i guess it is at the harbor....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Weigh in opens at 5pm and boats must be in harbor to weigh by 7pm


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

From early estimates looks like 1st place will pay $11,700.00


----------

